# Preparing for the season?



## EW6 (Aug 20, 2017)

What are you guys doing to get ready for fall? I'm scouting out new areas and knocking on doors to try and find new spots.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Checking stands, trimming stands, hanging stands, running cameras, filling feeders, food plotting.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Mineral sites early, trimming shooting lanes, new set ups/moves, camera inventory, evening spotting scope scouting on the bean fields... Key is to get it done early and stay out as much as you can. Don't want to push the deer out or change their patterns before the season even starts. Always be thinking about wind direction and scent proofing on your entry and exit. Deer are the easiest to pattern now and late season when food is king


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Shooting my bow as much as I can. I mostly do my season prep the winter before. Foodplots are looking great and deer are starting to hammer them. A few new bucks showing up. I'm just waiting for the beans to brown and the deer to start hitting the oaks and my foodplots full time.


----------

